# EN World Fantasy Basketball League Signup



## Black Omega (Sep 21, 2007)

And here we go.  I've set up the league using the settings from the 2006-07 league.  

Sign up here. 

Password is fourth.

League ID is 22079, if you need to look it up.

We'll need to decide how to handle the draft again.  We saw two years ago how difficult it is to manage a round by round draft, but you have total control of who you draft.  While a draft using lists is a bit of a crap shoot in the players you get, but it requires less research and is friendlier to casual players.


----------



## Mistwell (Sep 24, 2007)

I personally prefer the random standard version.  Anything that encourages trades early tends to help the league overall I think, though of course it creates odd anomalies here and there.


----------



## Krug (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm in!


----------



## loki44 (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm in again as Ragnarok.  Live draft is preferable but I totally understand why drafting randomly off pre-rankings is probably easier given differing schedules, levels of commitment and time zones.  If someone can't make a live draft they can get screwed whereas in a list draft everyone is in the same boat.


----------



## LeapingShark (Sep 30, 2007)

Either draft method is fine with me.


----------



## Black Omega (Sep 30, 2007)

Getting close to training camp and five signed up so far.  Time to start sending out PM's.

Edit:  Ok, I take that back.  It won't let me send PM's.  Is this something that needs me registered for money?


----------



## loki44 (Oct 1, 2007)

Black Omega said:
			
		

> Getting close to training camp and five signed up so far.  Time to start sending out PM's.
> 
> Edit:  Ok, I take that back.  It won't let me send PM's.  Is this something that needs me registered for money?




Mind if I post a link to this thread on Circvs Maximvs?


----------



## Black Omega (Oct 2, 2007)

Go ahead.  If you can do PM's feel free to PM Sigil and John Crighton in the other thread.  Mistwell, if you are still in touch with Reaper feel free to drop him a line as well, please.

Thanks!


----------



## vermicious knid (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## Campbell (Oct 2, 2007)

Let's do this.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the notice, Mistwell.

It's hard (impossible, actually) for me to keep up with how last year went since Yahoo gets all the posts, and none that I could find on ENWorld -  but I hope last year was fun (who won?)

I'm not that in to the Fantasy bball anymore - it just takes too much time.
Hope it's a good year in the ENWorld league, and here's to last-day comebacks and drama !
I still think it's an amazing contest that can go almost a thousand games, and the entire year is decided on 1 or 2 free throws/assists/steals difference (IIRC).


----------



## Mistwell (Oct 3, 2007)

Grr, we could use 3 more players.  In the very least, we need 1 more player for an even 8.

I posted just now on CircvsMaximvs:

http://www.circvsmaximvs.com/showthread.php?p=489192#post489192


----------



## Mistwell (Oct 3, 2007)

Here is the old FAQ/Pitch I used to post.

Welcome to EnWorld Fantasy Basketball!

Every year EnWorld users get together to play fantasy basketball online (for free) by putting together fictional teams (based on real-world stats) of players to compete against each other (in rankings, not by playing directly against each other).

You do not have to know much about basketball, you just have to be willing to learn, take chances, and have fun. The setup includes a message board, where people will be more than happy to offer advice to newcomers, and talk trash with veterans.

How it works (mostly borrowed from the ESPN Fantasy description): The first order of business in creating any fantasy league is collecting its members. As "team owners," these individuals draft real-life, professional players to be members of their respective teams. The statistics these players generate in their real games are collected, and fantasy points are awarded based on these numbers -- the better a player performs, the more fantasy points he accrues for his owner's team. In fantasy basketball, these points determine a winner in a rotisserie manner. The team that accumulates the most points or victories over the course of the season is declared the League Winner.

Fantasy Basketball is the closest thing you can find to buying your own franchise and becoming the team's manager, owner, and president all in one. All decisions are yours to make. Each team owner is supplied with all of the tools -- multiple draft methods, unlimited waivers and trades, free agency, an all-empowering commissioner, chat rooms, league bulletin boards, sortable stats for all players, etc. -- everything needed to build a team in the best manner possible.

Statistical reports, expert analysis, and up-to-date feature articles are readily available to keep owners informed. Armed with this information, owners are free to create the team of their dreams. To win, an owner has to be crafty, as each team competes directly with other owners who are equally determined to come out on top.

Like the race for the final NBA playoff spot, in rotisserie basketball the league champ could be determined on the very last day of the season. Regardless of your regular season record, your team is guaranteed to play in every week of the NBA season.

How much time does it take? Not much time at all. You can set up which player's you want to play when about 4-5 days in advance. If you don't want to, you don't have to change it again until the end of that period, and if you forget, it won't kill you. Players will continue to play in whatever slots you set them in, however it just means that you won't have other players filling in on days off. 

For example, if you have player X set to the Point Guard position, and you don't change it, and X only plays 2 games that week, the other days of that week will have nobody getting points for the point guard position. That won't kill you, since you don't need someone playing every single position every day (in fact there is a maximum number of games each position can play before you stop earning points for that position), but if it becomes a long-term issue it will cost you points. That means basically you have to fiddle with things about 1-2 times a week. But each time it can take as little as 5 minutes to change things around. The longest time commitment is how long the season goes...which is of course matched by the real-world basketball season. So, this will go on until about mid-April I believe.

So, join on in! All you have to do is say "I'm in", and come up with a fictional name for your fictional team composed of real-life players to start.

And again, honestly, you don't have to know what you are doing. We will give you advice, and it won't take long to figure things out. You just have to have at least some interest in basketball, and be willing to interact with your fellow EnWorlders/CricvsMaximvs'ers and play for this years basketball season online.

So, who is in? Who wants to hear more? Any questions? Comments? Concerns?


----------



## Black Omega (Oct 3, 2007)

Mistwell said:
			
		

> Grr, we could use 3 more players.  In the very least, we need 1 more player for an even 8.
> 
> Shall I post at CircvsMaximvs?




Loki44 said he was going to post there, which is fine by me.  Bump his thread or start one if you don't see his.  We seem to run into this every year.  Sigil and John Creighton said they would join but were waiting on PMs, which I can't do.  Presumbly because I don't have a member account.


----------



## Mistwell (Oct 3, 2007)

And for historical reference:

2002 Thread:
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=27763

Results:
1 Mistwell Maulers 77 
2 Dwarven Dunkers 76.5
3 AA Horned Wolverines 71
4 Skyhawks 70.5
5 Swordsworn 61.5
6 Kaj. Roundball Lions 59
7 DPR Mayhem 55
8 DC Dragons 52.5
9 muddaubers 52
10 The Werebulls 47
11 Black Comedians 46
12 Ale Dunkers 34

2003 Thread:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=60587

Results:
1 Tokyo Samurai 80
2 Skyhawks 79
3 Reapers Raptors 74
4 Doppler Longshots 69
5 Dwarven Dunkers 66
6 Mistwell Maulers 63.50
7 JCs Crusaders 61.50
8 Kaj. Roundball Lions 52
9 Greyshadows Gnats 41.50
10 Daggers Deathdealers 41.50
11 BSs Flagrant Fouls 40
12 DPR Mayhem 34 

2004 Thread:
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=100213&page=1&pp=20

Results:
Skyhawks 84.5
Dwarven Stormhammers 77.5
Mistwell Maulers 76
Tokyo Samurai 69
Gambling Cubes 68.5
BS's Flagrant Fouls 57
Chief Sleep 55.5
Ádh na nÉireannach 50
Red Star 42.5
The Frost Mages 41
Crichtons Eleven(th) 41
Okamis 39.5

2005 Thread:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=145860

Results:
Rank Team FG% TOTAL
1 Mistwell Maulers 9.5 82.5
1 Reaper's Raptors 9.5 82.5
3 Shark's Jawz 7.5 72.5
4 Tokyo Samurai 11 65
5 Aggy's Slam Kings 1 63
6 Dwarven Stormhammers 3.5 60.5
7 Skyhawks 6 57
8 Powhatan Indians 7.5 49.5
9 Mista's Maniacs 3.5 47.5
10 Detroit Dreads 12 44
11 Doc Rivers Special 5 43
12 Midgets of Retreat 2 35

2006 Thread:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=175871

Results:
Rank Team Points Pts Change Waiver Moves
1. Ragnarok 77 0.5 8 38
2. Aggy's Slam Kings 72 0 6 25
3. Shark's Jawz 69.5 1 12 47
4. Mista's Maniacs 69 0 7 10
5. Mistwell Maulers 68 0.5 10 22
6. Tokyo Samurai 66 0 11 28
7. The Detroit Dreads 58 0 3 10
8. Hamden Browncoats 54 -0.5 1 14
9. ph34r 47 -0.5 4 6
10. Eight Tiny Reindeer 45.5 -1 5 15
11. Skyhawks 43 0 9 32
12. WheelChariotsofFire 33 0 2 1

And now this, the 2007 thread.

1	   	Ragnarok  	75	0.5	4	37
2	  	Tokyo Samurai 	74	0	9	24
3	  	Shark's Jawz 	66	0	10	38
4	  	Vermicious Knids 	65	-1.5	12	51
5	  	Mistwell Maulers 	64	0	8	22
5	  	Aggy's Slam Kings 	64	0	5	21
7	  	Detroit Dreads 	62	-1	7	14
8	  	Skyhawks 	57	0	11	21
9	  	Berkeley Hippoes 	49	0.5	2	2
10	  	Mista's Alright Guys 	48.5	1.5	6	8
11	  	JC in da Hizzy 	47	-0.5	1	8
12	  	Campbell's Crew 	30.5	0.5	3	-



Man, this is our sixth year!


----------



## Black Omega (Oct 3, 2007)

2004 Sigil won, I came in second.  I'll see if I can find stats.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 3, 2007)

wow!  Great recap post, Mistwell!

If you don't have 2005's results by the time I get home, I've got them saved.

Is Ragnarok a newcomer?  How'd he finish on top last year? That's a surprise. Any brief recap/overview of the year? Did everybody stay playing, or did the lower managers effectively drop out after a third of the season again?
Were there problems filling the second Center position again?
Were there any trades that should have been nixed?

Spill the dirt.


----------



## Mistwell (Oct 3, 2007)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> wow!  Great recap post, Mistwell!
> 
> If you don't have 2005's results by the time I get home, I've got them saved.
> 
> ...




See you know you want to play! And with 4th Edition D&D coming out, you will be frequently this board again anyway...so you might as well!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 4, 2007)

Mistwell, thanks for the PM but I'm going to pass this year...


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 4, 2007)

Mistwell - 
nah, I was just curious about the state-of-the-league of this good ENWorld league.

(and I'm not much into RPG anymore - it's boardgames now)

Here's the 2005 results:

Rank	Team	FG% TOTAL
1	Mistwell Maulers 9.5	82.5
1	Reaper's Raptors 9.5	82.5
3	Shark's Jawz 7.5	72.5
4	Tokyo Samurai 11	65
5	Aggy's Slam Kings 1	63
6	Dwarven Stormhammers 3.5	60.5
7	Skyhawks 6	57
8	Powhatan Indians 7.5	49.5
9	Mista's Maniacs 3.5	47.5
10	Detroit Dreads 12	44
11	Doc Rivers Special 5	43
12	Midgets of Retreat 2	35

(Tying on FG% is like 2 made/missed buckets in the entire year, AFAIK.  Amazing)


----------



## The Sigil (Oct 5, 2007)

2004 Results can be found here: 
http://archive.fantasysports.yahoo.com/nba/2004/3426

In brief:
Skyhawks  	84.5
Dwarven Stormhammers 	77.5
Mistwell Maulers 	76
Tokyo Samurai 	69
Gambling Cubes 	68.5
BS's Flagrant Fouls 	57
Chief Sleep 	55.5
Ádh na nÉireannach 	50
Red Star 	42.5
The Frost Mages 	41
Crichtons Eleven(th) 	41
Okamis 	39.5

EDIT: Links to each year's results (also shows teams and rosters!  Wow!):

2002 - http://archive.fantasysports.yahoo.com/nba/2002/64125 
2003 - http://archive.fantasysports.yahoo.com/nba/2003/13199
2004 - http://archive.fantasysports.yahoo.com/nba/2004/3426
2005 - http://archive.fantasysports.yahoo.com/nba/2005/6046
2006 - http://archive.fantasysports.yahoo.com/nba/2006/36755


----------



## Black Omega (Oct 5, 2007)

Ten signed up so far, just 2 to go.  So if you change your mind, Reaper, there is still time.  

So far it looks like we'll do draft by list.  I agree it's better for trades and it adds excitement to seeing who you might get. Drafting round by round would pretty much require using irc, running it through the forum would take just too long.


----------



## Black Omega (Oct 9, 2007)

11 teams, sooooo close.


----------



## Black Omega (Oct 9, 2007)

we're into the pre-season games now.  We usually do the draft toward the end of that, so we have a little time yet.  Any ideas of anyplace else to advertise for one more player?


----------



## Mistwell (Oct 9, 2007)

Probably best way to do it is PM or email all the remaining people who played the game in prior years.  Likely someone isn't aware of this thread.

Funny, it seems to go this way every single year, waiting for one more player...


----------



## LeapingShark (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow this will be 5th season for me (Longshots/Cubes/Jawz).  

I think we usually end up drafting partway through pre-season, after the first wave of injuries start appearing


----------



## Black Omega (Oct 10, 2007)

Yeah, we need a 12th soon.  We usually draft toward the end of pre-season, or we did so last year at least.  I remember looking back over a couple of weeks worth of preseason gamers for some rankings.

I can't PM, I'll see if I can find emails.


----------



## Mistwell (Oct 11, 2007)

I can PM, so if you post a list of names you want PMed I can try to get to it.


----------



## Black Omega (Oct 12, 2007)

Kajamba Lion

ph34r

Mista Collins

Krug

fujaiwei

johnsemlak

To th best of my knowledge none of these are already in the league, but I could be wrong.

Thanks Misty.


----------



## Black Omega (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm currently expecting to do the draft October 25th.  That will give a week or so before the start of the season and everyone has  time to do their research.  Hopefully by then we have a 12th as well.  Draft will be by list, as in previous years.


----------



## loki44 (Oct 17, 2007)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> Is Ragnarok a newcomer?  How'd he finish on top last year? That's a surprise. Any brief recap/overview of the year? Did everybody stay playing, or did the lower managers effectively drop out after a third of the season again?
> Were there problems filling the second Center position again?
> Were there any trades that should have been nixed?




I'm the noob who won last year.  Well, noob to this league but I've been playing fantasy basketball for years, mostly in head-to-head leagues which are a completely different beast.  The upper half of the league stayed competitive until the end.  It went down to the wire really.  A few teams made a nice run.  To be honest, I didn't pay that much attention to the teams in the bottom half.  I didn't notice any problems filling the 2nd Center spot.  It's a good position to rotate around for Blks and Rebs according to who's hot on waivers.  I think there are enough guys who have the C designation that there's not too much of a shortage.  It's a thin position with 12 teams, but that helps make it more competitive IMO.  Can't think of any unbalanced trades, though I wish I hadn't traded Dalembert during the preseason.


----------



## Mistwell (Oct 17, 2007)

Black Omega said:
			
		

> Mista Collins
> 
> fujaiwei
> 
> ph34r




Do not accept PMs, will try to reach using alt method.  The rest I just PMed.


----------



## arwenarrowny (Oct 17, 2007)

If it's okay and you still need a 12th, I'd like to play.  I played in the fantasy baseball league, and while I didn't post a lot, I had fun with it.  I'll wait on your response, since it looks like you've got others you had in mind first.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 18, 2007)

thanks for getting a hold of me. I signed up and I am ready to go. This year I am going to walk away with a trophy.


----------



## Mistwell (Oct 18, 2007)

So funny.  Every year this seems to happen.  We sit waiting for a 12th player, and then all of a sudden near the end of the delay period a 12th player shows up at the same time as a 13th player and sometimes a 14th one 

It's up to the league commissioner to decide.  I am fine either way.


----------



## Black Omega (Oct 18, 2007)

We have 12 in our league now, so we'll go with that.  First signed up, first served.

It's just nice for me to look down and see who the 11 players fighting for 2nd place are.

Misty's right, though. It really is feast or famine.


----------



## Mistwell (Oct 19, 2007)

All full, but just passing on the message:



			
				Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> Hi, Mistwell.  Thanks for the invite, but I know I won't be able to commit this year.  Good luck with it!


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 19, 2007)

Black Omega said:
			
		

> We have 12 in our league now, so we'll go with that.  First signed up, first served.
> 
> It's just nice for me to look down and see who the 11 players fighting for 2nd place are.
> 
> Misty's right, though. It really is feast or famine.




by "looking down", you do mean from the nose bleed seats, right? that might be as close as you get to competing with us on the fantasy parkay court.


----------



## HDTVDinner (Oct 23, 2007)

I'll join! I've been looking for a leagu to join, I'm a total noob, but I will give it my best!


----------



## loki44 (Oct 23, 2007)

I can't remember if we had an IR slot last year.  Does anyone remember?  I'm asking because of guys like Elton Brand who won't be playing at the start of the season and it might affect how I rank them.


----------



## Black Omega (Oct 24, 2007)

I'll run the draft Thursday night at midnight or a little after, depending on how early I'm home.

I just looked over the settings for the league.  There is no option for an IR slot.  Yahoo removed it last year, not quite sure why.


----------



## Mistwell (Oct 24, 2007)

Black Omega said:
			
		

> I'll run the draft Thursday night at midnight or a little after, depending on how early I'm home.
> 
> I just looked over the settings for the league.  There is no option for an IR slot.  Yahoo removed it last year, not quite sure why.




Because the actual NBA removed it last year.


----------



## loki44 (Oct 28, 2007)

Who's happy with their draft?  I can work with what I've got, but there are a couple of holes I need to try to deal with.  Looking forward to the regular season.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 31, 2007)

loki44 said:
			
		

> I'm the noob who won last year.  Well, noob to this league but I've been playing fantasy basketball for years, mostly in head-to-head leagues which are a completely different beast.  The upper half of the league stayed competitive until the end.  It went down to the wire really.  A few teams made a nice run.  To be honest, I didn't pay that much attention to the teams in the bottom half.  I didn't notice any problems filling the 2nd Center spot.  It's a good position to rotate around for Blks and Rebs according to who's hot on waivers.  I think there are enough guys who have the C designation that there's not too much of a shortage.  It's a thin position with 12 teams, but that helps make it more competitive IMO.  Can't think of any unbalanced trades, though I wish I hadn't traded Dalembert during the preseason.



Thank you for the reply -  it helps me get an idea for last year's competetion.

Good luck everyone, and I hope there's memorable competetion again this year.
:thumbsup:


----------



## loki44 (Nov 7, 2007)

I need rebounds!

I have several PGs on the Trading Block.  Please make offers.


----------



## Mistwell (Apr 17, 2008)

Final Standings for 2007:

1	   	Ragnarok  	75	0.5	4	37
2	  	Tokyo Samurai 	74	0	9	24
3	  	Shark's Jawz 	66	0	10	38
4	  	Vermicious Knids 	65	-1.5	12	51
5	  	Mistwell Maulers 	64	0	8	22
5	  	Aggy's Slam Kings 	64	0	5	21
7	  	Detroit Dreads 	62	-1	7	14
8	  	Skyhawks 	57	0	11	21
9	  	Berkeley Hippoes 	49	0.5	2	2
10	  	Mista's Alright Guys 	48.5	1.5	6	8
11	  	JC in da Hizzy 	47	-0.5	1	8
12	  	Campbell's Crew 	30.5	0.5	3	-


----------



## loki44 (Apr 19, 2008)

My biggest regret is trading Jamal Crawford for Drew Gooden.  Terrible, terrible trade.  My only rationale at the time was that Crawford was killing me with turnovers, the Knicks were unstable, and I needed rebounds.  

It all worked out in the end though.  Great season guys, and I'm looking forward to the 3-peat next year. 

Ragnarok rules!


----------



## Mistwell (Sep 17, 2008)

Well, is it too early to start discussing the next season?


----------



## John Crichton (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm in and will certainly suck eggs again.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks for the heads-up, Mistwell.  I'm too busy with work, though.

Congrats to loki44 and Tokyo Samurai for a close race last year.

Good luck to all players this year.


----------



## loki44 (Sep 18, 2008)

You can count me in.  Has someone already set up the league?  I don't vist EN World much anymore.


----------



## Black Omega (Sep 22, 2008)

loki44 said:


> You can count me in.  Has someone already set up the league?  I don't vist EN World much anymore.




Not set up yet.  I set it up last year so unless someone else desires the vast power I'll set it up again this year.  While we're chatting I wanted to run something past people anyway.  In past years we've always included turnovers as part of the stats tracked.  What would people feel about removing turnovers?  It's not really a catagory anyone wants to win since a lack of turnovers means a lack of playing time for your guys, which is usually a bad thing for your team.  Typically the teams winning this are the teams at the bottom.  So it's kind of an anti-stat.  Just tossing that out.

Edit:  I just checked Yahoo and it doesn't look like Fantasy Basketball is open yet, so we have a little bit to wait yet.  It'll probably open around training camp time.


----------



## Mistwell (Sep 22, 2008)

Black Omega said:


> Not set up yet.  I set it up last year so unless someone else desires the vast power I'll set it up again this year.  While we're chatting I wanted to run something past people anyway.  In past years we've always included turnovers as part of the stats tracked.  What would people feel about removing turnovers?  It's not really a catagory anyone wants to win since a lack of turnovers means a lack of playing time for your guys, which is usually a bad thing for your team.  Typically the teams winning this are the teams at the bottom.  So it's kind of an anti-stat.  Just tossing that out.
> 
> Edit:  I just checked Yahoo and it doesn't look like Fantasy Basketball is open yet, so we have a little bit to wait yet.  It'll probably open around training camp time.




I'd be happy if you took on the duties of setting things up (when it is ready) Black Omega.  Thank you.

I'm also fine with eliminating TOs as a category.  Of course, I usually do horrible in that category (and well in points), so I may be biased. 

We need to drum up more players.  However, it is a tad early (but not that early, since I believe we are close to the same date this thread was started last year).


----------



## loki44 (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks for taking on the league set-up responsibilities Black Omega.  

I hear what you're saying about TOs but I'm kind of in favor of leaving them in as a scoring category.  They do have an effect.  I never would've traded Jamal Crawford last year if he wasn't killing me in TOs.  It's just something that needs to be taken into account and it makes the game more interesting.  Even though the dead teams at the bottom of the league will always win this category, there's still competition among the teams at the top.  There is the same sort of negative effect on % categories when you have a guy who's decent in other categories but kills you with FT or FG %.  You have to decide whether or not the good outweighs the bad depending on your needs.

Of course, I'm fine with whatever everyone else wants to do.


----------



## John Crichton (Sep 23, 2008)

loki44 said:


> Thanks for taking on the league set-up responsibilities Black Omega.
> 
> I hear what you're saying about TOs but I'm kind of in favor of leaving them in as a scoring category.  They do have an effect.  I never would've traded Jamal Crawford last year if he wasn't killing me in TOs.  It's just something that needs to be taken into account and it makes the game more interesting.  Even though the dead teams at the bottom of the league will always win this category, there's still competition among the teams at the top.  There is the same sort of negative effect on % categories when you have a guy who's decent in other categories but kills you with FT or FG %.  You have to decide whether or not the good outweighs the bad depending on your needs.
> 
> Of course, I'm fine with whatever everyone else wants to do.



Leave the TOs.

I need more categories to lose.


----------



## Black Omega (Sep 26, 2008)

Since there's no real consensus from the answers i'll just leave things as they are.  TO's will stay in.  I'll post when I can create the game.


----------

